# Ontario members, trainer needed



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a trainer/behaviourist to refer a friend to in the London - Strathroy area. My friend is dealing with an aggressive 17 month old GSD who has bitten family members. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

How far is Guelph from London?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

It is about 1 hour drive. Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes I do.

I am taking Dakota there. I'm in Mississauga and it is just under an hours drive for me. Dakota is sometimes dog reactive and we had an incident in obedience class which put a halt to my lessons. I'm now working with Sue to get her reliable again so I can get the CD title I'm after.

They are very safety oriented. Sue has a GSD herself, a three year old Czech line. Her program is called the Good Dog. It consists of 4 private weekly lessons, the Good Dog Class, and weekly off leash walks (meets three times a week) if the dog is ready. From there you move up to the Walking Class, which we are in, working around other dogs who are reactive. She uses clickers, and treats, lots of treats. She does have a few dogs who are human aggressive in her classes.

I have an article that she wrote detailing her program. After I read the article I knew this was the one for us. If you pm your email address I will send it to you.

Her website is

Dogs in the Park - solving behaviour problems in dogs


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*trainer needed*

Hi quinnsmom

There is an excellent trainer just west of woodstock , which is a little closer to your friend he is also a breeder of gsds, a number of our friends and us go there to train, he is located in zorra township. I am new to the website so am unsure what i can or cant post , i can give you more info . phone website and address. He is very knowledgeable and will definatley help your friend




Quinnsmom said:


> I'm looking for a trainer/behaviourist to refer a friend to in the London - Strathroy area. My friend is dealing with an aggressive 17 month old GSD who has bitten family members. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Sending you a pm Bubbagsd


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*ontario members , trainer needed*

Thanks for the pm quinnsmom , i have pm'd you back , i wasnt sure what you can post as a newbie to the site. But if anybody else is interested The trainers website is http://www.zck9.org/zorrahome.html and it is located between woodstock and ingersoll

cheers


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Bubbagsd! Information has been forwarded to my friend.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

I just started 2 weeks ago at Zorra County K9, he's terrific! He knows what he's doing and is laying a great foundation for future obedience training and trials. He gets many referrals for problem behaviours, aggression, hard to handle dogs.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks gsd lover. I'll make sure he is added to my recommended list.


----------

